# 2011 Merckx Urban Project



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

OMG. WANT!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features...kx-creates-new-emx-7-flagship-for-2011/139751

I don't know if this bike will get any love on this forum, but holy crap I want one!
Thoughts?


http://www.eddymerckx.be/news/read/article/80
http://www.cyclingnews.com/features...kx-creates-new-emx-7-flagship-for-2011/139751


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

I quite like it, only to my opinion the molteni color is so milked out... I would like to see some road bikes in quickstep or topsport vlaanderen colors 

Also: is that extende seattube a pista typical thing???


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

It appears to have a cable stop on the right rear chain stay, and it also looks like there is a screw were a down tube shifter would be. So, you must be able to run it geared as well as fixed. I'm not sure how that would work with a track drop-out. Looks cool though. I wonder how much it will cost.


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

I hope this means that CInelli will re-release "MERCKX" pantographed quill stems....been looking for a black in 110mm for a long while.
EM3


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Somebody posted the Merckx 2011 catalog here:

https://docs.google.com/fileview?id...hNy00YjYwLWI4YTAtZmUyOTNhNTVhYzg3&hl=en&pli=1

The Urban stuff starts on page 39
They will have two editions:

The first is the ‘Cannibal Limited Edition’ (much like the one shown earlier)

The second is a ‘Mexico City Series’ 
- flat horizontal handlebars and 14 gears.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*I like it.....*

The new owners are clearly pretty serious about revitalizing the brand and capitalizing on Eddy's legendary status. Can't fault them for that and they are putting out some interesting stuff as well. 

I'd pick one up for a nice winter trainer, but I'd bet they are going to be a pretty pricey fixed gear.


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm glad they're putting out steel again, but I'm surprised they went this route and didn't include a traditional Merckx semi-sloping fork. They could have just released the corsa-extra track frames as well using the traditional geometry. Those things sell for unbelievable prices on ebay. And why not go with a traditional Molteni paintscheme? I'm no retrogrouch, but why mess with perfection?


----------



## saffs (Jul 11, 2011)

In the urban sense, i.e., keeping it some what affordable, they could of done so much more of a tasteful job, I feel. This is not a good thing and cheapens the legacy.....


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

This thing is a POS. If they wanted to capitalize on the urban fixie trend, why not just braze up some Columbus tubed track bikes and throw some bullhorns on it and call it a day. This thing is a monstrosity.


----------



## Soapy (Sep 22, 2008)

Saw this at Bike Expo in Munich last week, notice the knee breaker shifter on the headtude


----------



## bjorn240 (May 24, 2011)

That is some nasty ****. (Dear '96 MXL - don't worry, I still love _you!_)


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

hideous (reference to the expo bike)....................


----------

